# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #AIVAnet,Μελισσια - Αναζητηση ΒΒ Link

## aivanet

Ενδιαφέρομαι για BB Link στην ευρητερη περιοχη (Μελισσια,Βριλήσια,Πεντελη....) . Το node id μου είναι #11442.

Αυτη την στιγμη εχο 1 ΒΒ link me Trackman #2379

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Trackman

Άντε ξεκαλουπώνετε

----------


## ALTAiR

ΧΜΜΜ, το Wind δείχνει ότι βλεπόμαστε.
Είναι up το 2ο if?

----------


## nicolouris

Παίρνω σειρά για το δεύτερο λινκ! Σου έστειλα και email.

----------


## klarabel

Η ιδέα ξεκίνησε χτές με pm.
H απάντηση επίσης ήταν άμεση.
Η όρεξη και διάθεση ήταν αμοιβαίες.
Και νάτο ένα νέο και καλό λίνκ (....αν και λίγο μακρινό) 3725-11442.
Αμέπως αμ'έργων (όχι ......αρμέγων), πάει την ξεχάσαμε την Αρχαία Ελληνική.  ::  

Γιάννη να σε ευχαριστήσω και από εδώ για το χρόνο σου και την προσπάθειά σου, 
φιλικά Κώστας

----------


## ALTAiR

Ένα bravo στον Aivanet για την όρεξη του!!!

----------


## nicolouris

Έχει ο άτιμος αρκετή σαν και μένα!!!Αν τον τσεκάρεις από το προφίλ θα το καταλάβεις(όχι το προφίλ στο φορουμ)!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

O Γιάννης είναι γαμώ τα παιδιά και ανερχόμενος κόμβος buropa!!!!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> O Γιάννης είναι γαμώ τα παιδιά και ανερχόμενος κόμβος buropa!!!!!!


Trackman έχεις και εσύ ένα Buropa!!! (με alex23 νομίζω).

----------


## nicolouris

> O Γιάννης είναι γαμώ τα παιδιά και ανερχόμενος κόμβος buropa!!!!!!


Τα BUROPA τα συνιστούν 52 κατασκευαστές πιάτων!!!!!!
Γιατί Γιάννη δεν σου αρέσουν????????????  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GeoVill

Ενδιαφερομαι για link είμαι κανούργιος και βρίσκομαι στην Αγ. Παρασκευή. Σου έστειλα pm.

----------


## aivanet

Καλημερα


Εχουμε οπτικη επαφη κατα το WIND.Εχεις Ελευθερο IF ?

----------


## aivanet

Υπάρχει ένα IF που βλέπει προς Χαλάνδρι, Χολαργό ... PM 4 details

----------

